# Bumblefoot (pododermatitis)



## Derek Boyes (Jan 9, 2006)

We have a 15 week old pigeon with bumblefoot. It is responding reasonably well after 3 days on Baytril. However the vet told us the prognosis is usually poor, & not to be too hopeful of a good outcome. We are trying to gather knowledge on this disease to arm ourselves with some treatment options if possible.

Please could you help with information if you have beat this before or know anything about it.

Many thanks for taking the time to read this.


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

I don't know it from personal experience, but I have got a link here to a poultry site where it goes into great detail. I would _assume_ that what is said here is applicable also to pigeons with the condition

http://www.firststatevetsupply.com/content/view/18/43/

John


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

That's a helpful link that John posted with very good info. I see bumblefoot in ducks and geese all the time but rarely in pigeons. As noted in the article, if caught early, treatment is usually successful.

Can you post a picture or two of your pigeon's foot?

Terry


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Please post a picture as Terry suggested.

If it is bumble foot, baytril alone won't cure it. The wound will need to be opened the pus cleaned out. Bird pus is different from the kind of pus we get with a wound...bird pus is thick like cottage cheese. It doesn't just come to a head and flow out. The foot may need to be cleaned out several times while the bird is on baytril.
As odd as it seems, most don't understand that about bird pus and it seems the vet doesn't either. Recently, I accepted a pigeon from another state that recovered from bumble foot. The foot is permanently deformed because the vet treating him, wasn't familiar with birds and let it go too long, thinking it would come to a head.
Find yourself a vet that understands birds and hopefully this one will be okay.
If you need help finding one, we can help you with that.


----------

